# Picked up a Craftsman 101.21200 lathe



## ksierens (Apr 15, 2013)

Two weeks ago I picked up a Craftsman 101.21200 lathe from a local guy.  His dad had bought it new when he retired and he responded to a “Wanted” add I placed on Craigslist. The lathe came with a 3 jaw chuck, with both sets of jaws, a 4 jaw chuck, face plate, dogs, live and dead centers, spur and center for wood turning, lantern style tool holder with three tool  holders, a steady rest, milling adapter, draw bar with tool holder, full change gears, threading dial, multiple drill chucks, tooling, micrometer, depth gauge, wiggler,  and a bunch of mt1 drills, original motor and forward/reverse switch. It also came with an old portable compressor that his Dad had mounted to the cart the lathe was on. The guys also had a Craftsman King Seeley bench drill press and a Craftsman bench grinder that I picked up at the same time. The only thing that was wrong with it was the cross feeds handle and the tailstocks handle was broken, and had been replaced with something else, oh and he had all the manuals, the Atlas Operating a Lathe book, and a bunch of articles his Dad had cut out of Popular Mechanics from back in the 40’s.

He also has a horizontal cut off saw for sale with 3 blades, the vertical table, and one casters, for $125, so if you are in South East Michigan, let me know and I can put you in touch with him.

So then I get an email a few days later from another guy, saying that he has a Craftsman 101.21200 lathe he wants to sell if I am still interested.  I asked wath came with it, and he says a three jaw chuck with both jaws, a carriage stop (needed), follower rest (needed), quick change tool post and 5 holders, a lantern tool post and 3 holders (needed),  full change gears, threading dial, drill chuck, face plate and centers,  original motor and forward/reverese switch, and the two handles that were broken on mine, so since it would cost me almost $300 to buy the parts I did not have, I bought it for $400!  Two days later I told a guy I work with I was going to see this lathe, and he bought it for $400, minus the stuff I kept, which still left him with a nicely equipped lathe.

The nice thing is that the quick change tool post and holders I have for my Unimat DB200 will fit this lathe, and after I turn down a blank mt2 holder for a 12mm thread, I can use my ER25 collet, boring head, chucks, etc, from my DB200 on it also.  I also have a Benchmaster vertical mill that uses MT2 collets, so I can share them between the two also!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 15, 2013)

So you basically got all those things you needed for free??? 8D

Bernie


----------



## genec (Apr 15, 2013)

It looks like a nice lathe, enjoy:happyhappy:


----------



## ksierens (Apr 15, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> So you basically got all those things you needed for free??? 8D
> 
> Bernie



Well no, that would really be nice, but I did get the carriage stop, follower rest, 3 tool holders, boring bar kit (in the original box) and the two broken handles I needed for free, the rest cost considerably more


----------

